# New Code 49083 - PLEASE HELP!!



## deansmommy4 (Feb 22, 2012)

49083: Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); with imaging guidance 

The rules specifically say to not bill this with any imaging guidance codes because it is already included in the code.  So, even for any very unusual circumstance where the physician used extra guidance, he wouldn't be compensated for the guidance because any and all guidance is included in this code.  

Please correct me if I am wrong, but there would be absolutely NO appropriate modifier to use along with the guidance as a secondary code to get the extra guidance paid.

Thank you for anyone willing to shed some light on my question.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 22, 2012)

yogijac said:


> 49083: Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); with imaging guidance
> 
> The rules specifically say to not bill this with any imaging guidance codes because it is already included in the code.  So, even for any very unusual circumstance where the physician used extra guidance, he wouldn't be compensated for the guidance because any and all guidance is included in this code.
> 
> ...




Any guidance needed to accomplish the procedure, no matter how much or how little, U/S, Fluoro, CT or MR, are included per the code description. 

HTH


----------



## deansmommy4 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you very much dpeoples!

Just the answer I thought.


----------

